# Sunday Special - Ready for some Football?



## luckytrim (Sep 2, 2018)

Sunday Special - Ready for some Football ?

Should be an easy Sunday.... play it just like the ‘Candy’  games...

1. Seven squared 
2. Atlases   
3.Powhatan / Wahunsenacawh   
4. Blackest Black   
5. Shoplifters  
6. Birds Trained to Kill Birds
7. Pride  
8. Light Brigade 
9. Umber, Sienna
10. Cowboys bust 'em    
11. People from a former Republic  
12. The 43rd Battalion, Virginia Cavalry, Mosby's _______    
13. Greek Giants   
14. Washington, Revere, Hancock, etc.  
15. Extreme Do-Good-ers 
16. underwater prolongations of the bow of the ship  
17. Partner to Rantin' 
18. Berserkers 
19. Not the biggest one; That that would be a  Siberian
20. The last Amazon employee to handle your  order...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 49ers 
2.  Giants
3.  Chiefs
4.  Jets
5. Steelers
6.  Falcons 
7. Lions
8. Chargers 
9.  Browns 
10. Broncos
11. Texans
12. Raiders
13. Titans
14. Patriots
15. Saints
16. Rams
17. Ravens
18. Vikings
19. Bengals
20. Packers


----------

